# Freezing Eggnog in original plastic container?



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I have a bunch of eggnog left over from Thanksgiving that hasn't been opened in plastic half-gallon containers. Can I just put the entire thing in the freezer or will the container split when it freezes and expands? I can open each one a pour a little off the top, but I didn't want to open them if I don't need to.  Has anyone done this before?

Thank you!
Laurie


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I suspect they'll split. Most milk containers are biodegradeable, so the material isn't very strong. Plus, even if they don't split, they'll probably be so brittle they'll shatter if bumped or banged around in the freezer.

I'd go ahead open them and put the eggnog in quart freezer containers. And, I'd go ahead and use it fairly quickly. I'm not too sure how long a milk and egg product will hold without off flavor, separating, etc. 

Just my 2-cents, until someone comes along and can answer from direct experience with eggnog in those containers in the freezer.

Lee


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

If you're really concerned, open them, pour out a little and freeze the rest. My brother buys gallons of milk which he freezes straight from the store and has never had a "jug" split. Yes, they do bulge but they don't seem to break


----------

